# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Another another first map project

## AleksiHietanen

Hi everyone,

I already tried to make this post a few days ago but I think I got a message that said somebody would have to review my post before it would be published.. I don't think it should take several days to review it so maybe I just messed something up? Anyway, here's a re-write in case the original post has disappeared for good:

I recently started my first serious fantasy world map project based on a RPG-campaign of mine and would like to share my WIP with you guys! The map is obviously nowhere near finished but it already has a little bit of everything so you can see where I'm heading. I'm still adding islands, forests, mountains, rivers and cities and even the overall style is probably going to change dramatically. The map is made in Photoshop and layered so that stylistic modifications are easy to implement. So far only the tree brushes are from a free downloaded brush pack, everything else is self-drawn.

I would love to hear your advice, opinions and constructive criticism! Any ideas and suggestions about colours, textures, brushes and geographical issues are welcome. One thing I'm having especially hard time with are the rivers. I have already read http://www.cartographersguild.com/tu...ght-place.html but I'm still not sure if my rivers have any logic to them.. So river experts, please check them out! At least the big long river splitting the continent is probably completely illogical :D I'm also still quite unsure where I should put the mountains.. and the forests.. And.. Actually I'm still quite unsure about everything so please help me out! :D



Thanks in advance,

Aleksi Hietanen

----------


## AleksiHietanen

Just want to let everybody know that the original post finally appeared here. So please post your possible comments there  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Aleksi

----------

